# PNY Folding@Home Contest



## Assassin48 (Jun 26, 2009)

> This contest is not a race to be first so everyone will have a chance to win these prizes: multiple 9800GX2 1GB video cards, 9600GSO 768MB video cards, and 8GB flash drives! The contest just started so hurry and sign up for your chance to win some great prizes in the 24 drawings taking place through September while also contributing to a great cause. For more information about Folding@Home



Site: www.XLR8gaming.net


----------



## bogmali (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice gimmick/PR though but I'd stick around folding for team TPU


----------

